# Spraying new alfalfa field



## BowHunterFett (Aug 23, 2011)

I am very new and uneducated with hay. So I hope I can get the help I need here. I am in North Central Iowa. I planted a new small alfalfa field this spring. It is a mix of alfalfa and grass, it was a cattle/horse pasture prior to last fall when I plowed it under. I have a LOT of thistles I need to clear out, but I have no idea what to spray it with. So, for a hobby farmer who gets his supplies at the local farm store off the shelf, what would you recomend to spray it with? Also, a little extra info, I mowed it once already, to get the weeds knocked down, and it is very slow to grow back, obviously due to the drought, but is it ok to go ahead and spray now, or wait until fall or next spring?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Buctril is the only thing I can think of but it won't work to use it now.Not supposed to spray if going to be above 70 for next 3 days.*

*http://fs1.agrian.com/pdfs/Buctril_Herbicide_(112505)_Label.pdf*


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Your state probably has a list of approved weed killers. We used to pick them up at the County Agent's Office but now we can get them direct by printing off the information on the internet. You also probably have an extension Weed Specilest who can give you good advise. Your County agent can provide the name and how to contact him/her.

There are three or four pre emerge that do well. There are also several post emerge with some pre emerge action. Then there is one good post emerge that only works on broad leaf weeds in alfalfa. It is 2-4,DB which is a retarded 2-4D that has to be convertedby the plant to a reguar 2-4D, something alfalfa is not good at.
There are more than just a few grass killing weed killers.


----------

